# New 26rs On Way



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

After much, much thought and countless hours combing these forums, we decided on a 2007 26RS in Havana from our local dealer. A little larger than we planned, but I could not resist the bunk room for the kids etc. PDI date is August 3. Can't wait to try her out at a local park.
Got the equal-i-zer hitch, maxx-air vents, prodigy brake controller, start up kit, 50' water hose and extension cord mixed into the deal. Did the best I could. These forums helped put things into perspective. Thanks. I plan to continue reading and throwing in the odd comment or two.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congratulations! We're excited too, as we're picking up our 21RS this coming Friday! Have some great camping!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That's great Cautious Camper
Congrats on the 26RS you'll love it









Don


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Welcome fello outbacker







My 07 26RS Havana should be in next week. I can not hardly hold the wife back any longer, it must get here soon.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Outstanding!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. You're gonna love it. The bunkroom is outstanding.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on your new 26rs CautiousCamper!









Happy Camping!
Dawn sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Welcome and congrats!

Mark


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome, action and congratulations.

You will enjoy it.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so happy for you. Here's to making great memories with your family
Darlene


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

You've make a good choice in trailers. Heck, we don't have any kids and we got the 26RS so my in-laws could go camping with us.
Enjoy your camping.

Mike action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations CautiousCamper!

A new Outback... *WHOO HOO!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Caution to the wind? I think it was a well thought out, smart, no brainer of a decision









Good Luck and Enjoy

John


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Today was possession day. Said goodbye to our old tent trailer. My daughter (6years old) gave it a hug. I said you need to hug our new bigger trailer too. Both kids were very excited. I'm glad I brought them along with the wife for the ceremony and the scheduled demonstration. My older son (9years) will be able to prompt old dad's memory when it comes to set up. He was pretty keen. 
The technician setup the prodigy controller to some basic setting. I'll have to have a closer look at the book.
I see that I need some practice with the hitching with the equalizer.
I have to work all weekend so next week the adventure begins...and later in August, Orlando Florida.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats on the new 26RS from the sounds of things with 2 kids your going to love the bunk house. Our 2 kids sleep on the bottom bunks and we use the top for storage, clothes extra dry food etc. and the bunkhouse for a changing room. It's perfect for a family of 4.

Check everything out carefully, brake controller and wd setup. Our was "close" from the dealer but not perfect, that extra time in setup makes towing sooo much better.

Good luck

Bill.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear everything went well today









Now let the fun begin!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CautiousCamper...Congrats on the new Outback!

Let us know how your first trip out goes.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Congratulations, you and the family will love the trailer. My 5 yr old son was asking me this morning when we are going on our next trip. Wish I knew for sure. Get an electric tongue jack and hitching with the Equalizer will be much easier.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CautiousCamper said:


> My daughter (6years old) gave it a hug... ...My older son (9years) will be able to prompt old dad's memory when it comes to set up. He was pretty keen.


Boy does that sound familiar! Having a 9 y/o son, and 6 y/o daughter myself, I can picture the whole thing. Sounds exactly like how both my kids would have reacted! (including the hug!)









Congratulations on the new Outback! You're gonna love it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

